# HA's & the Mafia



## sulldog6 (Sep 7, 2005)

Anyone know the connection between the hells angels & the Angiulo Family? There is a wake in Medford right now for one of the Angiolo's with full patched HA's posted outside.

(side note: just got out of a gang conf. today (ECGIA) & the RI Troopers giving the class did not mention a connection between the two groups.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Im sure the feebs are snapping away. Went by the last one, diddnt see any rockers or leather vests at all for that matter, just a whole lot of blue hairs.


----------



## CTrain (Apr 17, 2006)

The HA's used to be the muscle for the Mafia, there was a special on National Geographic about it (I didn't get a chance to watch it, though, just know the basics).


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Historically, but with Bostons scene in far decline, its interesting to hear whats actually happening now, as opposed to a documentary on the history channel.


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

Check in with MSP gang unit through official channels. I am sure they can give you info that may be sensitive and not suitable for public forums.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

lawdog671 said:


> Check in with MSP gang unit through official channels. I am sure they can give you info that may be sensitive and not suitable for public forums.


You could try the MSP Fusion unit.


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

Yeah they'd have decent information too..


----------

